# Income capping.



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

It's starting to seem like, after I've reached a certain point in my earnings, GrubHub's system starts throwing me the lowballs. Plus, I can no longer reject a lowball and count on getting a better one.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I quit doing GrubHub late last year for that reason. And with the way they did the scheduling , and having to sign up for a certain territory.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

They know times are hard and people are desperate, and they're using it against us.

In the future, expect more misbehavior from these evil app companies. IT WILL ONLY GET WORSE, NO MATTER WHAT SUNSHINE THEY TRY TO BLOW UP OUR ASS!

Work on a plan to GTFO!

My plan 'B' is Bitcoin.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Every app "throttles" drivers................


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> It's starting to seem like, after I've reached a certain point in my earnings, GrubHub's system starts throwing me the lowballs. Plus, I can no longer reject a lowball and count on getting a better one.


" LOWER INCOME MEANS MORE MONEY " !


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " LOWER INCOME MEANS MORE MONEY " !


The boober fanboy shills eat that up, like fat kids eating Twinkies!


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> It's starting to seem like, after I've reached a certain point in my earnings, GrubHub's system starts throwing me the lowballs. Plus, I can no longer reject a lowball and count on getting a better one.


It feels the same way on my end, however if I reject enough of garbage I always get something


Grubhubflub said:


> It's starting to seem like, after I've reached a certain point in my earnings, GrubHub's system starts throwing me the lowballs. Plus, I can no longer reject a lowball and count on getting a better one.


Start doing multiapping and you'll be fine.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Bon Jovi said:


> Start doing multiapping and you'll be fine.


I have been doing that. It just sucks that I have to because GrubHub has all the good restaurants in my market. Plus, none of the other companies pay nearly as well.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

I my market GH used to be great, especially on weekends. I was so good that I'd never take stack orders from DD or Uber worrying that GH may send me something juicy while on delivery. As recently as couple of months ago I just started accepting stacked orders from DD and Uber and I never get anything from GH not even a peep. All in all the money is the same, because stacked orders can be really good if you know how to select them.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Bon Jovi said:


> I my market GH used to be great, especially on weekends. I was so good that I'd never take stack orders from DD or Uber worrying that GH may send me something juicy while on delivery. As recently as couple of months ago I just started accepting stacked orders from DD and Uber and I never get anything from GH not even a peep. All in all the money is the same, because stacked orders can be really good if you know how to select them.


I believe stacked orders started showing in my market approximately six months ago, and I never really accepted them. But now, I would say almost the majority of what is being requested is 'stacked orders', and like you said, some of them are very lucrative, especially if you can score them from the same restaurant, that's a huge bonus versus having to drive to two different separate restaurants, which is where things can quickly turn sideways with wait times.


----------

